# Survival Question



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OK, i couldn't find the Ladies Only Section so I'll open this up to you Neanderthals and Transgenders as well as the Ladies. Heres my survival querstion;

Mrs Slippy bought some new curtains ("window treatments what they are called today"...which makes no sense but that's neither here nor there...)

So Mrs S got these new curtains...er...window treatments... and told me we were going to hang them today which means I will hang them while she belts out instructions like a drill sergeant that makes little or no sense and I follow them and get blamed for doing what she told me...or I question them and get blamed for never listening to her...or some such nonsense...

So, she headed out the door to run some errands and help her Mom for a few hours and will be back later this afternoon. 

Querstion, Do I just go ahead and put these damn curtains up and run the risk of "doing it wrong" when she returns or do I wait and let her tell me how to do it and STILL get freakin' blamed for doing it wrong anyway?

Inquiring minds need to know? 

Thanks...:tango_face_grin:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Get it done in peace and quiet. Make adjustments as directed.


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Well if Mrs. S is anything like my Mrs. go ahead and hang em, either way, your screwed.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

what a wimp, break out the industrial size staple gun and put them up...


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One more thing I left out...

Our ceiling height is 10', the top trim around the window is 14" from the ceiling. Mrs Slippy bought two sizes of curtain; 108" (9') and 96" (8'). She intended to see which one looks best and return the other. 

We might need a math major or a ****** Interior Decorator to assist in this survival query...HELP!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Geez, you trying to piss me off? I know more about window treatments than I need to. My wife graduated from Ole Miss with a degree in interior design ....... yea you heard right and I did not stutter. Hell, she wasn't even on the football team taking a blow class. Married me, I put her to work in my affairs and paid for the damn education. Only benefit I ever received was getting to hang more than my share of window treatments.

Thank God, she went back to school and received another degree that pays, she now works in the OR at a local hospital. Yea, I paid for that one to, but at least I am getting a return on my investment.

Alright, I am calming back down now ....... to your original question:

Hang the damn things with her instructions and supervision if she promises to not call the curtains ....... window treatments. If she refuses, have the store come hang them up for her and you can head on up to the range ....... where the world still makes sense.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Slippy said:


> One more thing I left out...
> 
> Our ceiling height is 10', the top trim around the window is 14" from the ceiling. Mrs Slippy bought two sizes of curtain; 108" (9') and 96" (8'). She intended to see which one looks best and return the other.
> 
> We might need a math major or a ****** Interior Decorator to assist in this survival query...HELP!


now we have to offer survival and math advise..

>note to moderators< slippy needs a 3 day suspension


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> One more thing I left out...
> 
> Our ceiling height is 10', the top trim around the window is 14" from the ceiling. Mrs Slippy bought two sizes of curtain; 108" (9') and 96" (8'). She intended to see which one looks best and return the other.
> 
> We might need a math major or a ****** Interior Decorator to assist in this survival query...HELP!


This one is easy ....... ****** Interior Decorator


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If she had bought one size I would say hang them. Since she bought two I suggest you wait. Window treatments UGH, they are curtains. You might be raising or lowering the current curtain rods.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A Watchman said:


> This one is easy ....... ****** Interior Decorator


(Where are all the wrump wranglers when you need them?.....:vs_mad


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I am sure the logical thing to do is wait for her so she can make the choice and not be denied the pleasure of bossing you around. That would be the logical thing to do. But me being the totally illogical dense ape that I am, I would head down to the titty bar and not be home when the wife returns. :vs_laugh:


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I do not miss the honeydo stuff.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Auntie said:


> If she had bought one size I would say hang them. Since she bought two I suggest you wait. Window treatments UGH, they are curtains. You might be raising or lowering the current curtain rods.


Serious question @Auntie, I put very wide 1"x6" Trim around all of our windows. In 30 years and multiple houses we have never, I repeat NEVER had curtains. Blinds or shades at every house.

So after 30 years, Mrs S throws a huge hanging curveball then serves it up to me on the way out the door. I'm in unchartered territory...My stomach is in knots, Do you place the hangers on or above the window trim?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy said:


> ?..Do you place the hangers on or above the window trim?


It depends on the curtain; some curtain tops are even with the rod, some extend stiffly inches above the rod.

Go ahead, do your worst with THAT one.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Don't worry Slippy,no matter what we do it's always wrong! Good luck with your project.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Don't look at me. I hang blinds because I have absolutely no decorating abilities and one of those is hanging from OUTSIDE the opening because I measured wrong. :vs_laugh:


----------



## LONE WOLF (Dec 12, 2014)

LOL... you are going to have so many holes in the wall you will need to patch and paint.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Serious question @Auntie, I put very wide 1"x6" Trim around all of our windows. In 30 years and multiple houses we have never, I repeat NEVER had curtains. Blinds or shades at every house.
> 
> So after 30 years, Mrs S throws a huge hanging curveball then serves it up to me on the way out the door. I'm in unchartered territory...My stomach is in knots, Do you place the hangers on or above the window trim?


I put mine above the trim. It will depend on the length and how she wants it as to where it goes. I only have curtains in the bedrooms.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Slippy my friend , your in a pickle , run off to the range with your Slippy spikes .


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> ...some extend stiffly inches above the rod...


Sometimes with you knuckleheads I wonder if we're speaking the same language...:vs_worry:


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Do not, I repeat, do not do a damn thing without proper (wife's) direction.

Not only will you have to move them, you will also have to patch, and refinish, the holes you put in the wrong places.

Don't ask how I know ---


----------



## preponadime (Jun 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> (Where are all the wrump wranglers when you need them?.....:vs_mad


In DC planning our demise


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

i would vote to wait till she gets home. You pegged it in the opening stanza that whatever you do in her absence is going to be wrong. I learned all this stuff the hard way. Chill out and have a few beers maybe a shot or two.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> OK, i couldn't find the Ladies Only Section so I'll open this up to you Neanderthals and Transgenders as well as the Ladies. Heres my survival querstion;
> 
> Mrs Slippy bought some new curtains ("window treatments what they are called today"...which makes no sense but that's neither here nor there...)
> 
> ...


Get yerself some stuff to grill outside, a case of beer, and some sippings to settle yerself when she gets home. DO NOTHING, as whatever You do there will blame and repercussions. The beer will take the edge off when she gets home, the sippings will let you sleep O.K. after the SHTF. Good luck!


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have a feeling we might see some shot up curtains in the bunker... Good luck buddy!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Sometimes with you knuckleheads I wonder if we're speaking the same language...:vs_worry:


What he means is the curtain extends above the rod and is "stiff" to keep it from folding over.

When I did the kitchen over two years ago and mean over walls cabinets, counters and the floor down to the joist's,

I had to put in blinds and curtains.

Then draperies in the living room, these went to three inches above the floor, with swags.

They were hung on tracks with roping to open and close.

I survived.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We found a custom Barn Door that was dead inventory at a door and window shop that was the perfect size for our Master Bedroom door to the bath and closets, so we blocked out the studs reinforcing them to take the weight of the over sized door. Tractor Supply has stainless barn door track and fasteners so I painted them black and hung the barn door.

View attachment 22689


Less stress than curtains thats for sure. The funny thing is, this window that I'll be working on with Mrs S. looks out over our future pond site, no one can see in for at least a mile! Women!

Dadgummit, pic is sideways again.. @Cricket, a little help please!

View attachment 22697


----------



## acidMia (Aug 3, 2016)

Hang them below the top edge of your trim, but outside the side edges, with a decorative finial to complete. When the curtains are up and closed, you should only see curtains, except for the bit of trim over the top.

But that's only if they're plain old curtains. Any of that folded over here, swoop down here, bunched up here, crap and you're on your own. :vs_smirk:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks @acidMia (But you lost me at decorative finial to complete!)

They are simple curtains. Hence, I have decided to await Mrs Slippy's arrival...


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Thanks @acidMia (But you lost me at decorative finial to complete!)
> 
> They are simple curtains. Hence, I have decided to await Mrs Slippy's arrival...


Shoulda gone to the titty bar. :vs_laugh:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Thanks @acidMia (But you lost me at decorative finial to complete!)
> 
> They are simple curtains. Hence, I have decided to await Mrs Slippy's arrival...


Discretion is the better part of valor, retrograde action also works.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Break out the bourbon and prep for when she returns.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Well all's well that ends well I suppose. Curtains hung, they look nice and everybody walked away happy.

Upon reflection, as I pour my first Jim Beam and Diet Coke of the night, I've determined that hanging curtains for your wife is kinda like building an ashtray for your Mom at Boy Scout Camp pottery class. Mom didn't smoke but was so damn happy to get a piece of shit ashtray made by a kid who was more interested in learning how to do something else like chew tobacco and go swimming and run around in the woods all night...but at the end of the experience, Mom was happy. 

Mrs S is happy with her piece of shit curtains and that's all that matters. Time to snuggle on the couch and watch a Meg Ryan Tom Hanks movie...:vs_laugh:


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Great report Slippy! But I'm afraid I'm gonna have to temporarily suspend your man card for mixing diet coke and Beam. I can look past the dumb movie because we all know where that might lead, but the alcohol abuse.. sorry pal.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Great report Slippy! But I'm afraid I'm gonna have to temporarily suspend your man card for mixing diet coke and Beam. I can look past the dumb movie because we all know where that might lead, bit the alcohol abuse.. sorry pal.


I voluntarily tore up my Man Card in 1995 when I caved under pressure of society and signed Son1 up for soccer. lain:


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I concur, drink it straight.
diet coke and Beam.


----------



## jdeeregreen (Aug 31, 2016)

Slippy said:


> OK, i couldn't find the Ladies Only Section so I'll open this up to you Neanderthals and Transgenders as well as the Ladies. Heres my survival querstion;
> 
> Mrs Slippy bought some new curtains ("window treatments what they are called today"...which makes no sense but that's neither here nor there...)
> 
> ...


I would go ahead and hang them. Sounds just like my other half :vs_worry:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@Slippy I believe if you want a sound answer to your question from a true "Man's Man" you should listen to the podcast http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/35865-denton-sasquatch-podcast-links.html . We got this feller named Pike boy or some such that answers the unanswerable questions. He'd know EXACTLY what to do!

Also, at the urging of Maine-Marine, Slippy has been banned for three days.

(Sasquatch lights a cigar, cracks another beer, throws his feet up on the table, scratches his nether regions and looks on in glorious fashion at his blinds covering all windows in his Squatch/man cave. Noting to himself "ah, not a damn curtain or duvet in the joint").


----------

